# exceeding format limits



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

i know on fat 32 if you try to copy a file bigger than 4 gig you get an error unable to write file once the pc gets to the 4 gig byte of the file

and i think on the mac it immediately said unable to copy file without even trying to copy.

i was wondering what happens on the tivo if you try to record over the partition size limit if you get any warnings.

i have a series 4 based tivo and lately there has been a lot of redundancies in the repetition of deadliest especially the same 2 or 3 episodes and even episodes that dont match titles and even corruption of the signal (blip) like you get when a satellite transition does not go smoothly yes cable gets their signal from satellites and repackages the signal for cable).

the box had a 320 gig drive and it is now approaching 400 gig of a 2 tb drive and i wonder if when the drive gets fuller than 320 gig there is no warning such as a drive failure or such if all that happens is if it writes over old data like the buffer does and security dvr does.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

All of the MFS Media partitions are treated as one big file system internally, and recordings may be located on one partition or scattered across several. The only real limit is the total space available.

If you're talking about Deadliest Catch, Discovery is deliberately providing generic guide data for most of the reruns and marathons. I probably delete a dozen episodes per week from the To Do List even though my season pass is set to first run only.


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

why would discovery do that?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

So they are recorded by DVRs.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

ggieseke said:


> All of the MFS Media partitions are treated as one big file system internally, and recordings may be located on one partition or scattered across several. The only real limit is the total space available.
> 
> If you're talking about Deadliest Catch, Discovery is deliberately providing generic guide data for most of the reruns and marathons. I probably delete a dozen episodes per week from the To Do List even though my season pass is set to first run only.


I have to do the same thing on my Media Center PC. Discovery runs marathons of The Deadliest Catch at least one or two days each week so I have to manually clean out my scheduled recording list on a regular basis. Robot Chicken on the Cartoon Network's Adult Swim is another such example.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

You can add Mythbusters to that list, and Anthony Bourdain's "Parts Unknown" on CNN.

I hate that they're learning to game our DVRs, but it was probably inevitable.


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

@ggieseke

"I hate that they're learning to game our DVRs, but it was probably inevitable."

you mean they hate dvr to the point that they try to overload it so you cant capture the show?

or is it a way to spam the neilson rating system because dvrs report back every time a show is recorded even if you then never watch it?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I think it's about the ratings. It always is...


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

if it is about shilling the ratings then why not hack the neilson system either by finding an insider to install a back door into the neilson servers or set up a room full of dvr's like casinos do and have them all set to their channels.

the redundancy i was talking about is repeating the same shows in the same order 2 nights or more in a row.

not 3 hour repeat that many channels do.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

its not illegal to run shows with weak guide data.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

If it's a show you care about enough to TiVo, then if they do something to keep its ratings up, that increases the chances that show will not be cancelled, so I'd be willing to cut them some slack, especially if it was one of those shows where I didn't actually get around to watching until I marathoned through an entire season about a year later.


----------

